# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Introduction

## carolpalmer

hello I am Carol, a newbie here. Wish to have a fruitful journey out here

----------


## OBBob

Welcome to Australia ...

----------


## Marc

Hi Carol, what are your plans?

----------

